# [SOLVED] Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508



## geosman

Bought this 8508 because it says it is a Linux compatible wifi adapter (super mini).
I have read thru all the info on drivers on the mini cd which comes with it and see nothing remotely resembling anything Linux.
Does this mean I should consider ndiswrapper as Linux compatible?

I found a reference to an update at Realtech which EDUP supplied in their posts but the post pages appear to be duplicates of the first page. No contact info for EDUP.
Anyway has anyone used this on Linux? Or email address for EDUP?


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508*

I found a wiki page:

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/EDUP_EP-N8508

The left hand sider suggests the kernel module to use is rtl8192cu, so:

sudo modprobe rtl8192cu

If this module loads then try ifconfig and see if you have a wireless interface.

The easy way is to return it and get a refund, then buy something from the HCL:
LinuxQuestions.org HCL - Network Cards


----------



## geosman

*Re: Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508*

Thanks for looking that up. Feeling stupid here for not having done so. Was following trail of how to configure rc.inet1.conf and wpa.supplicant files so that the network could be brought up. Now have to see why I don't have rtl8192cu. there are 88_92_cu drivers for Windows thus the potential for ndiswrapper maybe??
Haven't found HCLs of recent vintage when needed of late. Or those on the list are not available locally. I keep getting screwed ordering via internet.
Will check UR URL thanks again big.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508*

What kernel is on your system?
The module is available with kernel 3.11 and possibly earlier. Post output of uname -a

uname -a
Linux orac 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:12:00 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux


----------



## geosman

*Re: Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508*

Now running on 2.6.37 which is between Realtek's 2.6.18 and 3.9 that was on their website when I downloaded rtl8188C_8192C... Where did U see 3.11?
uname -a ---> Linux polaris 2.6.37.6-smp #2 SMP Sat Apr 9 23:39:07 CDT 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
Its past due for 14.1.
Now I gotta 'member how to install driver. Any quick hints?
While I got UR eye, 1) what do U think of using thumb drives in lieu of HD? and 2) how do I put "SOLVED" on posts when they have been? Couldn't find it in offerings I looked thru.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508*



geosman said:


> Now running on 2.6.37 which is between Realtek's 2.6.18 and 3.9 that was on their website when I downloaded rtl8188C_8192C... Where did U see 3.11?
> uname -a ---> Linux polaris 2.6.37.6-smp #2 SMP Sat Apr 9 23:39:07 CDT 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> Its past due for 14.1.
> Now I gotta 'member how to install driver. Any quick hints?
> While I got UR eye, 1) what do U think of using thumb drives in lieu of HD? and 2) how do I put "SOLVED" on posts when they have been? Couldn't find it in offerings I looked thru.




Kernel 3.11 is on my system Linux Mint 16, Latest kernel 3.13 is on Arch. You are not going to get that to work on Slackware unless you either recompile a newer kernel or can change distribution for something more modern.

Thumbs drives always come with NTFS filesystem, so will suffer fragmentation from the start. You would be better either formatting to ext3 or ext4 or use a fast SATAII or SATA III hard drive.

Putting [Solved] is just editing your first post, then editing title, takes a little finding, but I can do it for you if you want to mark it closed.


----------



## geosman

*Re: Which driver for EDUP EP-N8508*

Re modern. Slackware is just more Unix-like which is why I use it.
Thx re: thumb drives, was aware re NTFS but was thinking there might be a speed catch.
Wrote script to monitor usage so that when they begin to wear I'll know.
Tried once to put Umbutu and Fedora on Thumb Drives to be bootable via LILO but ran into too many problems but thinking to retry when I install 14.1. Yes, I put ext3 on mine.


----------



## hal8000

Early lilo versions would not boot a partition after the 1023rd cylinder, this was replaced in many distributions by grub legacy.
Later grub2 was developed, and the amount of code required to create or boot a distro is about 20 lines compared to early grub legacy.
I'm not a fan of grub2 so use burg myself.


----------

